# need a general area talk thread



## pike (Feb 6, 2010)

talk day to day stuff,  looked for a place to show off an old gun cabnet i made back in the mid 80's but no place to show it or talk about such stuff.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice looking cabinet and we do have a general section heres a link to it

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=135


----------



## pike (Feb 6, 2010)

thank you kind sir,  such  large place i didnt see that, is there an open bar in that section too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  if i werent passing through id make a home here


----------

